

Prop 19 defeated..What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger. LikePot.com - vchien
http://www.aolnews.com/surge-desk/article/proposition-19-key-facts-on-californias-marijuana-legalization/19545527
Mmmh..Was gonna do a few side projects. :) 
LikePot.com
PotAce.com @_@
Tweetpot.com
======
symkat
With the recent decriminalization of pot in California, it makes no sense to
me that people would vote against this.

Half of my friends have "green cards" (medical marijuana cards) that can be
bought for around $150 from random doctors after you say you have "headaches,"
"trouble sleeping," or "anxiety." The ease of getting a card, combined with
the availability of "clubs" has made pot for anyone with disposable income
trivial at best to legally obtain.

Teachers are being laid off, random services are getting budget cuts, income
tax returns were getting IOUs last year, and pot is _already_ trivial to
access: Why aren't we manufacturing and taxing this?

------
kevin_morrill
If pot is already legal in practice, this sounds an awful lot like the let's
make marijuana more expensive initiative. The only interesting part of it
passing would have been forcing the federal/state conflict to be debated.

When you look at what's going on in Mexico right now, it's more pressing than
ever that we put an end to the War on Drugs.

------
vchien
Mmmh..Was gonna do a few side projects. :-) LikePot.com PotAce.com @_@
Tweetpot.com

